# Pink Toe terrarium setup



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 24, 2017)

So just got my first pink toe 2 days ago. It has recently molted too. Im just want to make sure my habitat for it is good. I read mixed things on having a moist substrate versus a dry one. Its currently a little moist and my T has been in the same spot on the side for 2 days. It did just molt 2 days ago and it has started making bits of web around itself. So do you guys think my terrarium is ok? Or should I change the sub for some a little drier?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 24, 2017)

Pictures help  

This thread contains everything you need to know about keeping Avicularia species happy and healthy:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461396

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Dec 24, 2017)

It would be best if you could just post some pictures of the enclosure. 

In general Avicularia do well with dry substate, a water dish, high ventilation, and plenty of anchor points/places to set up a web tube for themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Dec 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Pictures help
> 
> This thread contains everything you need to know about keeping Avicularia species happy and healthy:
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461396


Ahhhhhh barely beat me to the punch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bryverine (Dec 24, 2017)

Wait, someone call @viper69 his esp will allow him to view the enclosure in its current location!

Seriously though... give us pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 24, 2017)

They do fine in humid and dry conditions. Airflow is the important thing. Stuffy conditions will kill them. So it's a safe choice to keep them dry with only the water dish for humidity. I spray the cage down weekly or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 24, 2017)

Heres my current setup for the little guy. Few sticks, foilage and water dish. The substrate at the moment seems to have dried out a little. Still slightly damp though. The T is making web and seems to be pretty happy for the mpst part. I might just be over concerned since this is my first T. I do plan on getting a taller terrarium for it soon too.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 24, 2017)

BrokenSpiderman said:


> Heres my current setup for the little guy. Few sticks, foilage and water dish. The substrate at the moment seems to have dried out a little. Still slightly damp though. The T is making web and seems to be pretty happy for the mpst part. I might just be over concerned since this is my first T. I do plan on getting a taller terrarium for it soon too.


You may want to read the link i posted earlier again.. Avicularia is an arboreal species, which means they need an arboreal set up which is higher than it is wide. You have it in a terrestrial set up. With other arboreal species like Psalmopoeus you could pull this off, but Avicularia is true arboreal and needs the arboreal set up.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You may want to read the link i posted earlier again.. Avicularia is an arboreal species, which means they need an arboreal set up which is higher than it is wide. You have it in a terrestrial set up. With other arboreal species like Psalmopoeus you could pull this off, but Avicularia is true arboreal and needs the arboreal set up.


Yeah, I ordered an arboreal setup. Just waiting for it to get here. Doing the best I can at the moment with current setup. As soon as the new terrarium gets here I'll switch her over to a better enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 24, 2017)

BrokenSpiderman said:


> Yeah, I ordered an arboreal setup. Just waiting for it to get here. Doing the best I can at the moment with current setup. As soon as the new terrarium gets here I'll switch her over to a better enclosure.


Ah, you may want include such info in your original post next time


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Ah, you may want include such info in your original post next time


Indeed, forgot to mention it. Actually I probably should of asked before I ordered it but the enclosure is 8x8x14. Is the too big for the size of my T or should of I have gotten the 4x4x8 one? I would say my T is at least 2 inches, probably slightly bigger.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 24, 2017)

There is no such thing as a "true" arboreal cage. Your set up is 100% fine. 

High vent. Check. 
Foliage+hide. Check.
Dry. Check.
Appropriate height. Check.

I would urge @Andrea82  to think about this from a purely logical view

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> There is no such thing as a "true" arboreal cage. Your set up is 100% fine.
> 
> High vent. Check.
> Foliage+hide. Check.
> ...


Awesome! Well thanks. I feel much better about my setup now. I was trying my best with the things I could find at my local store.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> There is no such thing as a "true" arboreal cage. Your set up is 100% fine.
> 
> High vent. Check.
> Foliage+hide. Check.
> ...


B-b-but he has it in a horizontal kritter keeper..
Avicularia needs it vertical right? Or is it okay for now because the spider is relatively small?


----------



## boina (Dec 25, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> B-b-but he has it in a horizontal kritter keeper..
> Avicularia needs it vertical right? Or is it okay for now because the spider is relatively small?


I think what Venom means is: since this is a large-ish KK there is enough heigth for the spider available so it doesn't have to live on the floor. The unused other half of the KK is not really a problem. 

OP: I've kept Avics and related in KKs for a while on occasion but it didn't work all that well since the spiders kept webbing the lid shut and kept living in a web attached mostly to the lid. That led to the spider being on the lid every time I opened the cage - not really what you want.

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 25, 2017)

I keep mine in here.




• With a lid of course.
• Mine is only an inch by the way.


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 25, 2017)

boina said:


> I think what Venom means is: since this is a large-ish KK there is enough heigth for the spider available so it doesn't have to live on the floor. The unused other half of the KK is not really a problem.
> 
> OP: I've kept Avics and related in KKs for a while on occasion but it didn't work all that well since the spiders kept webbing the lid shut and kept living in a web attached mostly to the lid. That led to the spider being on the lid every time I opened the cage - not really what you want.


Yeah I've already noticed this happening. Hopefully that new setup will be here soon and I can get her switched over.


----------



## BrokenSpiderman (Dec 25, 2017)

BoyFromLA said:


> I keep mine in here.
> 
> View attachment 261424
> 
> ...


Nice I like that. Nice, simple, and functional.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 25, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> B-b-but he has it in a horizontal kritter keeper..
> Avicularia needs it vertical right? Or is it okay for now because the spider is relatively small?


Doesn't matter. Heights there, so the extra length is just extra space. 

They do live in the wild, with virtually unlimited space. I'm sure thsy can manage walking horizontally along a branch.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Doesn't matter. Heights there, so the extra length is just extra space.
> 
> They do live in the wild, with virtually unlimited space. I'm sure thsy can manage walking horizontally along a branch.


Ah so it's more of a waste-no-space thing, got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

